
Tim Westergren, digital radio pioneer, returns to break music industrial complex - aspenmayer
https://www.fastcompany.com/90494948/pandora-broke-my-heart-tim-westergren-digital-radio-pioneer-returns-to-break-the-music-industrial-complex
======
aspenmayer
Article is about Sessions, a new free livestream service for artists, allowing
tips from fans, in beta in 200+ countries

Original title was too long. It was:

‘Pandora broke my heart’: Tim Westergren, digital radio pioneer, returns to
break the music industrial complex

